# Can i have chickens in Henry Co.



## rcl700 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have 4 chicks that i got this week. I didntt even think to check the laws on having chickens. Can i have four hens in my yard for eggs? 
Im just outside stockbridge city limits.
I have abiut an acre of land.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 12, 2012)

Im not sure but outside city limits I would think that is a plus.
Just keep them out of sites and dont get a rooster until you are sure.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 12, 2012)

rcl700 said:


> I have 4 chicks that i got this week. I didntt even think to check the laws on having chickens. Can i have four hens in my yard for eggs?
> Im just outside stockbridge city limits.
> I have abiut an acre of land.



Check here:  http://www.co.henry.ga.us/AnimalControl/pdf/HenryCountyAnimalControl-Ordinances.pdf


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 24, 2012)

You can also check with backyardchickens.com.


----------

